# A warning about air fresheners



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Specifically ones that contain liquid, in this case an "Air Wick".
Don't suppose many of our members use this type of freshener in the car, they smell awful but if you do, read on.

Wouldn't have believed this if I hadn't witnessed it myself today. One of our techs did a dashboard removal and when replacing it mistakenly put the air wick freshener back in its original position, clipped to an air vent but upside down. it leaked onto some of the dash trim and melted through the top layer of plastic/rubber like ectoplasm resulting in all damaged parts to be replaced.

Never knew the stuff in these fresheners was so corrosive.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Remember my dad pulling out one of the plug in socket ones few years ago and he put it on a leather seater and it leaked out and damaged the leather.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Magic trees can kill your interior too. My Uncle hung one in his Meriva and it melted the paint on his dashboard.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I had this from a furry type Air Freshner a few years ago. It had a scent bag inside it which you popped with a pin and I stabbed it to death and then hung it on my rear view mirror, drips fell onto the face of ICE and meled it. The first I knew was when I saw clear blobs on the panel and as i wiped them off with my finger a load of plastic came with it leaving a right old mess behind. That put me off the liquid type smellys from then on


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never used them, a clean car doesn't need one really. If anything I'll spray some AG autofresh on the carpets after a vacuum.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Never used them, a clean car doesn't need one really. If anything I'll spray some AG autofresh on the carpets after a vacuum.


All I have is a liquid leather pad tied to the underside of passenger seat. 
Hate any on view.

Will be warning my dad and brother about what the OP reported though


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> I had this from a furry type Air Freshner a few years ago. It had a scent bag inside it which you popped with a pin and I stabbed it to death and then hung it on my rear view mirror, drips fell onto the face of ICE and meled it. The first I knew was when I saw clear blobs on the panel and as i wiped them off with my finger a load of plastic came with it leaving a right old mess behind. That put me off the liquid type smellys from then on


my mate had one of those years ago and read the instructions which said pierce hole between feet so he did through the bottom of the feet on the air fresher and then stuck it down on the dash , when it came to taking it off a few months later it was a proper case of wtf! his dash was ruined and melted under the air freshner


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Weren't there a thread about a guy removing the fuzzy blocks from a california scent type one & putting it in a plastic container only to find it ate through it then damaged his car trim.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Seen someone (I am sure it was on here) find similar with the fibre inserts from the California Scents. I am sure they put them into an old Ford logo air freshener, and the scent leaked onto the dash....the rest as they say is history.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Weren't there a thread about a guy removing the fuzzy blocks from a california scent type one & putting it in a plastic container only to find it ate through it then damaged his car trim.


Great minds!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Had one customer put the jelly mould type on his dash and that dripped and melted his plastic vents and marked the surrounding area. Another customer hung a magic tree type on her steering wheel column and that too melted the plastic.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jeez, would never of guessed an car air freshener would do such damage.

At the moment I'm just using CG spray into the mats, hope this doesn't wreck them


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bigmc said:


> Never used them, a clean car doesn't need one really. If anything I'll spray some AG autofresh on the carpets after a vacuum.


Same here, although I use Soap & Glory bodymist. Quick spray, brush the mats, it lasts for ages.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Blo0dy hell!
Used to use these a few years ago and a few mates still use them. Will have to warn them!
Cheers


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

Does say on the back of packet avoid contact the Autosmart do own fault


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

My dad done this in my old escort. Plug in fell off so he put it back on the vent, upside down! Made short work of the awful plastic stereo surround.


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

On magic tree air Fresheners and plenty of others including Mighty Oak etc. it does say to keep them away from other hard surfaces including plastics as they can tarnish, discolour and even in extreme cases, eat away at plastics.

It's important that they hang freely to avoid damage.

As for California Scents, well the blocks should be kept in the tin. Not sure what the person was trying to achieve by removing them?

Guess its the same as any product. It needs to be used carefully. You wouldn't leave an acidic wheel cleaner on for longer than recommended because it will damage the wheel. The same care and attention should be given to car air fresheners too.

Just my 2p


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Most of us here know the hazzards of an acidic wheel cleaner, the contents of certain air fresheners arent quite so obvious.


----------



## scubapics (Apr 2, 2011)

Goodness me! I wonder what the vapours are doing to people's bodies? Glad I don't use them.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Car Air Freshener Shop said:


> On magic tree air Fresheners and plenty of others including Mighty Oak etc. it does say to keep them away from other hard surfaces including plastics as they can tarnish, discolour and even in extreme cases, eat away at plastics.
> 
> It's important that they hang freely to avoid damage.
> 
> ...


...........spot on.:thumb: I've used all of these makes of air freshners for years & never had a problem,just read the instructions & you will not have problems.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> ...........spot on.:thumb: I've used all of these makes of air freshners for years & never had a problem,just read the instructions & you will not have problems.


And that's the reason for me posting. I would never have dreamed of reading the instructions on such a product as I'm sure is the same for many.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Years ago someones son knocked the air freshener off the vents put it on upside down and destroyed a perfectly good A6 dash,air con facia I think he tried to claim off sarah lee (the cake people)
Ive also seen the california scent container being used with the poppy coral gel insert and its melted through the bottom of the CS container.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Seen a hanging Autosmart air freshener from many years ago damage the dash board on a Vauxhall Signum, the freshener was in contact with the dashboard. Care should always be taken to ensure that they are not touching the plastic or other surfaces...

I don't use them - I use Scentportables in the car which I got from Bath and Bodyworks in the USA, clips into a holder on the sunvisor and doesn't leak, and doesn't overpower - just a subtle long lasting fragrance that betters most specialist car air fresheners I've used.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

R5 MEE said:


> Years ago someones son knocked the air freshener off the vents put it on upside down and destroyed a perfectly good A6 dash,air con facia I think he tried to claim off sarah lee (the cake people)
> Ive also seen the california scent container being used with the poppy coral gel insert and its melted through the bottom of the CS container.


Christ!! They're tin!! Be causing some serious corrosion to get through them!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Best airfreshener i've used is a curly haired brunette.They always leave a nice scent


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I had a funny house airfresher thing in my old house, hated the smell so moved it onto the windowledge and forgot about it.

When i went back to it weeks later it had leaked and blistered the gloss paint like paint stripper!


----------



## CDN (Mar 12, 2009)

Not a fan of these air fresheners. I use shredded pieces off of scented candles and place the pieces in a plastic dish or poly bag under the front seats then just re-shred and replace every couple of weeks


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

S63 said:


> And that's the reason for me posting. I would never have dreamed of reading the instructions on such a product as I'm sure is the same for many.


...........well then when things go wrong only you'r self to blame. Most products these days have user instructions, ffs even tooth paste. :doublesho


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

VW STEVE. said:


> ...........well then when things go wrong only you'r self to blame. Most products these days have user instructions, ffs even tooth paste. :doublesho


What can go wrong with tooth paste? :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> What can go wrong with tooth paste? :lol:


When you buy one that's citrus flavoured & not minty! WTF


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> ...........well then when things go wrong only you'r self to blame. Most products these days have user instructions, ffs even tooth paste. :doublesho


No need to swear and give me the shocked treatment, I'm far from stupid and appreciate just about any product you buy nowadays carries some blurb in print so small you don't bother, but it will most probably say, don't ingest, don't get on skin or near eyes etc.

I don't personally use air fresheners. What exactly is written in terms of a warning on something like an Air Wick?


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

S63 said:


> No need to swear and give me the shocked treatment, I'm far from stupid and appreciate just about any product you buy nowadays carries some blurb in print so small you don't bother, but it will most probably say, don't ingest, don't get on skin or near eyes etc.
> 
> I don't personally use air fresheners. What exactly is written in terms of a warning on something like an Air Wick?


..........sorry mate wasn't out to offend you personally. Just trying to back up the post made in no17#.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Everything has warnings cos of the American trait of sueing anyone and everyone for their own stupidity.

Get this, went to feed the squirrels yesterday so popped in to Lidl and bought a bag of nuts. Guess what warning was on the back? Yes, you guessed it "WARNING: May contain nuts" Duh!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> ..........sorry mate wasn't out to offend you personally. Just trying to back up the post made in no17#.


I still maintain its not obvious to the average consumer that these products have caustic effects, this is almost the same as the offending one I spoke of and here is the accompanying data sheet.

http://www.my-sds.co.uk/(F(Vir7Fsyc...ingID=1&MasterCompanyID=296&primaryReportId=0


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

your argument is solely based on a user not reading the instructions, ergo, their own fault.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I need to re-evaluate my own intelligence. after reading this label (which to be honest I most likely wouldn't have done) I wouldn't have given a single thought that the contents may cause severe damage to the interior of a car.



Air Wick Duo Membrane - Peach OB & Summer Fruits


R52/53 Harmful to aquatic organisms, may cause long-term adverse effects in the aquatic environment.

S2 Keep out of the reach of children.

S61 Avoid release to the environment. Refer to special instructions/safety data sheets.

S24/25 Avoid contact with skin and eyes.

S26 In case of contact with eyes, rinse immediately with plenty of water and seek medical advice.

S28 After contact with skin, wash immediately with plenty of water.

S46 If swallowed, seek medical advice immediately and show this container or label.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> I need to re-evaluate my own intelligence. after reading this label (which to be honest I most likely wouldn't have done) I wouldn't have given a single thought that the contents may cause severe damage to the interior of a car.
> 
> Air Wick Duo Membrane - Peach OB & Summer Fruits
> 
> ...


Yeah me too.

That just sound like a get out clause to me.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Never used them, a clean car doesn't need one really. If anything I'll spray some AG autofresh on the carpets after a vacuum.


+1 Same here :thumb:.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Weren't there a thread about a guy removing the fuzzy blocks from a california scent type one & putting it in a plastic container only to find it ate through it then damaged his car trim.


After reading that I shot out to the car as i stick the fuzzy blocks in my unused rear ashtray. Checked it but no damage whatsoever. I might stick to leaving them in the tin from now on though!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> Everything has warnings cos of the American trait of sueing anyone and everyone for their own stupidity.
> 
> Get this, went to feed the squirrels yesterday so popped in to Lidl and bought a bag of nuts. Guess what warning was on the back? Yes, you guessed it "WARNING: May contain nuts" Duh!!


That's because some dimwit chav would touch/eat them have a "near death" experience and then sue the manufacturers for not warning that there were nuts included. Sooner the law is changed to include common sense the better.

I understand warning consumers that products you might not immediately think contain things, that's fine but having to put on a packet of salted nuts that it contains nuts or on an iron do not iron clothes when wearing them that is pathetic. Anyone suing for falling off a ladder or burning themselves on an iron should be locked up for their own safety. Simples


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I had an air freshener that leaked in my old car and it ran down the dash melting it. Also got into the clock and melted the internals so I had to buy a new one. I only use sprays now!


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

mini dash after air freshener went pop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Apologies about the thread refresh, but just had this happen to me, no instructions with the freshener and it has damaged £300 of armrest, anyone tried a legal claim?


----------

